# new laws in France to affect everyone



## wildman (Jan 24, 2017)

Law change for UK drivers in French cities | RAC Drive


----------



## Tony Lee (Jan 24, 2017)

Not all that obvious whether driving outside Paris without a sticker is illegal though.


----------



## ScamperVan (Jan 25, 2017)

Sorry, could Google this but we're away and I don't have unlimited data or wi-fi, but just wondering if the vehicle already had an emissions sticker from another country, whether that would be enough for the French.


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 25, 2017)

I don't think this new law is aimed exclusively at the UK. I think French cars already have the restrictions and all non French vehicles are now being included. A little paranoia setting in here perhaps.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Jan 25, 2017)

I wonder how much pollution came from the making and transportation of all these stickers!


----------



## iwm (Jan 25, 2017)

*Where to get a sticker?*

Where might I buy a sticker.

I looked on Ebay and Amazon but nothing obvious.

Thanks

IanM

*Added later*

 “Stickers for vehicles registered outside France can be ordered online from 1 February 2017.

“The website, Service de délivrance des certificats qualité de l?air - Ministère de l'Environnement, de l'Energie et de la Mer which will be in various languages, will ask you to enter the necessary information from your vehicle registration certificate and attach a scanned copy of the certificate.”

Cheers

IanM


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jan 25, 2017)

iwm said:


> Where might I buy a sticker.
> 
> I looked on Ebay and Amazon but nothing obvious.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that IanM but I expect that most of us will not have a level of French necessary to complete the forms 

Just read this bit - 





> “While the stickers only cost around £3.20 to buy, the website is currently only in French. An English-language site is, however, due to be in operation as of 1 February.”


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 25, 2017)

baloothebear said:


> Thanks for that IanM but I expect that most of us will not have a level of French necessary to complete the forms
> 
> Just read this bit -



How many of us will be affected by this ?
We never drive into big towns,anywhere.

After Brexit we Brits probably won't be allowed to drive our dangerous, non-standard RHD vehicles in the EU, anyway.

We'll all be confined to Blighty and Ireland.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Jan 25, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> How many of us will be affected by this ?
> We never drive into big towns,anywhere.
> 
> After Brexit we Brits probably won't be allowed to drive our dangerous, non-standard RHD vehicles in the EU, anyway.
> ...



Or Oz and Hong Kong I think ...


----------



## Keithchesterfield (Jan 25, 2017)

It sounds a bit like the Breathalyser Law of a few years ago that the French never imposed - keep your Euros in your pockets until it's certain you need a sticker.

:dog:  :dog:  :dog:  :dog:


----------



## El Veterano (Jan 25, 2017)

The Connexion - The Newspaper for English-Speakers in France

Of course, this doesn't apply to just Brits, like the LEZ it applies to everybody. And if you want to go to Paris it cannot be ignored like the breathalyser law, it is in force now.


----------



## vindiboy (Jan 25, 2017)

The French RUDE ?? Surely not ???


----------



## barge1914 (Jan 25, 2017)

*New laws in France*

I just followed the link to the RAC site and from their to the French application form...its all in English.

However, I see now that France, Germany, Austria, and Denmark, even England have, or are in the process of, requiring emissions stickers, and others are muttering about it. There is even an all-EC sticker covering CO2 emissions and allowing specific maximum distances per sticker...Its unclear whether the latter is instead of or additional to individual country stickers. What a mess!.. don't see much evidence of 'harmonisation of standards' in all this!

I already have a green German sticker issued by DEKRA which announces I have a Euro 4 engine. Since we intend to travel throughout Europe in the next few years does it mean we will end up with a jigsaw puzzle of stickers all over the windscreen? Or more sensibly do all EC countries accept the stickers issued by another EC member? Its even more complicated by German proposals to introduce Particle and Fine Dust stickers. 

(in a rational EC one would expect each country to issue its own vehicles with a sticker which would be accepted throughout the EC...in the same way driving licenses and Registration Documents are mutually recognised. From our own experience of EC regulations concerning inland waterways and navigation UK Gov makes no effort whatsoever to look after the interests of its own citizens in Europe, with Brexit I would imagine UK Gov will be even more inclined to turn its back on the interests of UK travellers in Europe.) 

So far I have been unable to find an answer on t'internet and am puzzled as to where to go to find out....Any ideas? Is anyone an RAC member and able to post a question on their website.

Its pretty clear stickers are going to be increasingly required for us itinerants. Certainly as we travelled round Germany we kept tripping over Umwelt signs on bits of highway around, past, or near cities (not just in them) where we didn't expect them despite having tried to find up to date info beforehand. And often they were on dual carriageways where you stood absolutely no chance of turning round or diverting form the route. Consequently we were glad we took the precaution of getting one.

Regards Ian L



baloothebear said:


> Thanks for that IanM but I expect that most of us will not have a level of French necessary to complete the forms
> 
> Just read this bit -


----------



## torwood (Jan 25, 2017)

The Crit'Air site appears to be charging almost 30 euro for the sticker.   Strikes me a bit like these sites that want you to pay for something you can do more easily with a bit of effort at a lower cost.  The European one they offer only covers CO*[SUP]2 [/SUP]*it does not cover NOX or particulates, etc.

At present the need only applies to Paris, Lyon and Grenoble but will be extended to another 22 cities in due course.   Requirement for Non-French vehicles will be enforced from 31 March 2017 in these areas.

To get a sticker you will have to prove the efficiency of your vehicle with a copy of your log book or other supporting evidence, just as I had to do with the German one.

I intend to wait and see how it develops before getting my sticker!


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 25, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> How many of us will be affected by this ?
> We never drive into big towns,anywhere.
> 
> After Brexit we Brits probably won't be allowed to drive our dangerous, non-standard RHD vehicles in the EU, anyway.
> ...



You will not be able to drive in ireland from april 1 as all trucks are going to drive on the right,if sucessfull cars are to follow the following april.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 25, 2017)

Not how I understand it. 

London, no sticker is needed if your vehicle is LEZ compliant. If your vehicle is non LEZ compliant, you will be charged/fined.
Paris, sticker required on LEZ compliant vehicles. If your vehicle is non LEZ compliant, you will be charged/fined.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 25, 2017)

The idea of the charge is to exclude non compliant vehicles, same in Paris as London. Paris LEZ is not 24/7 as is London, thats a different discussion.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 25, 2017)

Penalising non compliant vehicles from the European roads ? Project Fear missed that ,pre referendum... I always thought that they'd missed a trick,there.

It could work both ways,however.
The U.K. could similarly ban LHD commercial traffic, and their boozy,druggy tired, drivers thundering down our highways, while  on their phones and computers.
Might reduce the number of illegal immigrants ,as well?


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Jan 25, 2017)

F$%k all that for a game o' sojers ... I'm sticking to the Highlands & Islands!


----------



## vindiboy (Jan 25, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> You will not be able to drive in ireland from april 1 as all trucks are going to drive on the right,if sucessfull cars are to follow the following april.


  I also heard that from that date NO right turns will be allowed , you will just have to keep making LEFT turns untill you are where you want to be, I think this is a very good safety idea as many crashes are caused by people making right turns without checking their mirrors and ensuring it is safe to make a turn.:nicethread:


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 25, 2017)

vindiboy said:


> I also heard that from that date NO right turns will be allowed , you will just have to keep making LEFT turns untill you are where you want to be, I think this is a very good safety idea as many crashes are caused by people making right turns without checking their mirrors and ensuring it is safe to make a turn.:nicethread:



Reversing will be banned as its not forward thinking.


----------



## sparrks (Jan 25, 2017)

You seem to be contradicting yourself.


----------



## alcam (Jan 25, 2017)

sparrks said:


> You seem to be contradicting yourself.



I'm assuming this law applies to anyone driving in Paris , not just 'brits' ? Thread title is naughty . Unfortunately some on here will believe it


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Jan 25, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Reversing will be banned as its not forward thinking.



But it will be allowed if you rotate your captain's chair.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 25, 2017)

Deliberately provocative ?  .... moi ? Tut tut.

Perish the thought, David.

Sometimes I'm tempted to play Devil's advocate, to stimulate discussion , ( discussion is what a forum is for, don't cher know ?).
This may just have been on of those moments.
It certainly stimulated your good self and a couple of others, eh?

On with the discussion.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 25, 2017)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> But it will be allowed if you rotate your captain's chair.



Now behave yourselves, AP and Trev. This is a serious forum.
No leg pulling or micky taking, if you please.:banana:
We're not here to enjoy ourselves!


----------



## yeoblade (Jan 25, 2017)

My van WAS LEZ compliant but, I had it uprated to PHG class, 3.85t ,and now it ISN'T.  doh. It is the SAME engine.
There seems to be plenty of third party websites out there, to sell you some sticker and make a quick buck, these emissions stickers :rulez:


----------



## feeandal (Jan 25, 2017)

Have just followed the thread from the RAC site and there appears to be a charge of €29.65 under the registration point????. And thats before I even got started.

Thats on, Store - Crit-Air.fr

Any idea what thats for anybody?

Having read others inputs and on the RAC site its only supposed to be €3.85 + postage :scared:

Or maybe I've missed a bit somewhere or there's a sliding scale?


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jan 25, 2017)

ScamperVan said:


> Sorry, could Google this but we're away and I don't have unlimited data or wi-fi, but just wondering if the vehicle already had an emissions sticker from another country, whether that would be enough for the French.


NO probably double the fine for being cheeky.    I looked at the video and the forms but it is not clear at all  if these also apply in the Alpes Maritime where there are a load of small towns that are going to apply the same rules.
I will get one if only to take care of getting lost over there. Stumbling into an area of restriction as a BRITISH  vehicle would be a capital offence.
Also  the classification of camping car does not show , cars buses and lorries with motorcycles are the one mentioned.  Mine is Euro 6 and if it is  classed as a lorry the you go down  the list one place.  Bit confusing.???????????????????????


----------



## Rich and Sarah (Jan 26, 2017)

Avoid the over crowded polluted cities..


----------



## alcam (Jan 26, 2017)

Rich and Sarah said:


> Avoid the over crowded polluted cities..



Unless , of course , you want to go there


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Feb 3, 2017)

Just tried to complete the forms - no reference for a Fiat 2.8JTD - nothing to get a rating on the British Gov. websites - what a total joke


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 3, 2017)

Did I commit a crime on Monday night when I drove around the Paris ring road without the sticker? I'll have to give myself up.


----------



## runnach (Feb 3, 2017)

95 %of Motor caravans are M1 ...EU directive circa 2012 ........See my parking ticket thread for more info 

Channa


----------



## runnach (Feb 3, 2017)

This is the bit you need google and make your own mind up re your own vehicle.

 EU legislation extracted from 2007/46/EC last amended 385/2009 adopted by all states in 

 2012,And currently used by DVLA for Licencing MOt purposes etc 

Channal


----------



## REC (Feb 4, 2017)

well, I have done it and paid my 4.80 euro. Not entirely sure I put the correct "serial number" in ? Put VIN number but also thought it could the the vehicle document reference. Main problem was getting my scan to be less than 200kb...grayscale min resolution got it to 162kb! after four attempts!! Dont know if I want to go to anywhere covered by this but easier at the small cost than risking it! :banana::banana:


----------



## Steve121 (Feb 5, 2017)

El Veterano said:


> The Connexion - The Newspaper for English-Speakers in France
> 
> Of course, this doesn't apply to just Brits, like the LEZ it applies to everybody. And if you want to go to Paris it cannot be ignored like the breathalyser law, it is in force now.



You can safely ignore the breathalyser law in France, as the fine is not imposed. Plenty of other things you can get fined for, though.


----------



## nipagan (Feb 5, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> You will not be able to drive in ireland from april 1 as all trucks are going to drive on the right,if sucessfull cars are to follow the following april.



good one


----------



## jennyp19 (Feb 5, 2017)

Did I read somewhere that speed limits through if you drive villages in France however small speed limit is 30 kph even if there is no sign stating the limit - a bit like over here with distance of street lights? Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Steve121 (Feb 5, 2017)

jennyp19 said:


> Did I read somewhere that speed limits through if you drive villages in France however small speed limit is 30 kph even if there is no sign stating the limit - a bit like over here with distance of street lights? Hope that makes sense.



If you dig deep enough into the Road Traffic Act you might find reference to the spacing of street lamps, which used to define speed limits, but it was found to be impractical after several motorists (in the 1970's, if I remember correctly) escaped prosecution when it could be shown the lamp spacing did not correspond to the speed limit road signs.

*UK Speed Limits*


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Feb 5, 2017)

iwm said:


> Where might I buy a sticker.
> 
> I looked on Ebay and Amazon but nothing obvious.
> 
> ...


  Well I have tried but it shut me out after many attempts to get the registration number and date in the application. Emailed them but have to wait until they go to work next week. It kept telling me the reg number and date were wrong????????????


----------



## jacquigem (Feb 12, 2017)

REC said:


> well, I have done it and paid my 4.80 euro. Not entirely sure I put the correct "serial number" in ? Put VIN number but also thought it could the the vehicle document reference. Main problem was getting my scan to be less than 200kb...grayscale min resolution got it to 162kb! after four attempts!! Dont know if I want to go to anywhere covered by this but easier at the small cost than risking it! :banana::banana:



Hi I have the same problem getting scan to 200kb. Can you explain how you managed ? Not sure what grayscale means and not good with IT thanks


----------



## jacquigem (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks David, managed to sort it out in Paint and form now submitted


----------



## REC (Feb 13, 2017)

jacquigem said:


> Hi I have the same problem getting scan to 200kb. Can you explain how you managed ? Not sure what grayscale means and not good with IT thanks



Looks like I did it the most complicated way possible! Scanned to each setting until I found one which was small enough! I am not good at these things either! Glad you managed it!


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 13, 2017)

Should be fun, as France seems to have developed a speed camera that flashes my 3.5 tonne Sprinter at anything over 80kmp on the Autoroutes.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Feb 13, 2017)

Why? Or do you only accept a democratic vote  when it's in your favour.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 13, 2017)

antiquesam said:


> Should be fun, as France seems to have developed a speed camera that flashes my 3.5 tonne Sprinter at anything over 80kmp on the Autoroutes.



Same here, especially the ones on the down hill bits that are there for heavier vehicles and those towing.


----------



## colinm (Feb 13, 2017)

jacquigem said:


> Hi I have the same problem getting scan to 200kb. Can you explain how you managed ? Not sure what grayscale means and not good with IT thanks



A bit late for you maybe, but for others. My HP PSC was set to colour and 100dpi and gave a sub 200kb jpg, no messing about with paint.


----------



## didds (Feb 15, 2017)

baloothebear said:


> Thanks for that IanM but I expect that most of us will not have a level of French necessary to complete the forms
> 
> Just read this bit -



FTR...  The site now has a GB flag in the top right corner.  That provides an English langiuge site.  following the clicks and its E3.20 plus postage.

You start here in effect


https://www.certificat-air.gouv.fr/demande-ext/cgu/

didds


----------



## 2CRAZYCAMPERS (Feb 15, 2017)

Has anybody received one of these yet
I sent mine on the 1st Feb still not arrived yet 
if you go on site just says that it is processing the order 
hope it arrives soon


----------



## REC (Feb 16, 2017)

Not had mine yet either...had forgotten about it. Off Tues to Portugal so if it doesn't come before, hope it has arrived on our return in may!


----------



## AllanD (Mar 13, 2017)

wildman said:


> Law change for UK drivers in French cities | RAC Drive



Thanks for the heads up Roger, might well need one so thought I’d apply for the sake of EUR 4.80 (including postage from France).

Just in case anyone else is thinking of doing the same, it was very straightforward. Within the link RAC Roger posted there is another link to the official Crit’Air website. Just a case of answering some questions and uploading a scan of the V5C (I only scanned the page with all the vehicle information on it as there is a 400kb maximum document size limit), then added payment details and job done. The wait time posted on the web site was up to 30 days but I applied last Monday afternoon, received an email confirmation on Wednesday morning, then on Saturday received the Crit’Air certificate (window sticker) in the post. Great service, sorted in less than a week.


----------



## Cass (Mar 13, 2017)

AllanD said:


> Thanks for the heads up Roger, might well need one so thought I’d apply for the sake of EUR 4.80 (including postage from France).
> 
> Just in case anyone else is thinking of doing the same, it was very straightforward. Within the link RAC Roger posted there is another link to the official Crit’Air website. Just a case of answering some questions and uploading a scan of the V5C (I only scanned the page with all the vehicle information on it as there is a 400kb maximum document size limit), then added payment details and job done. The wait time posted on the web site was up to 30 days but I applied last Monday afternoon, received an email confirmation on Wednesday morning, then on Saturday received the Crit’Air certificate (window sticker) in the post. Great service, sorted in less than a week.



That's good to know I was wondering if you only needed to send the page with the details on it as I couldn't get the whole thing small enough to send


----------



## Deleted member 27480 (Mar 13, 2017)

2CRAZYCAMPERS said:


> Has anybody received one of these yet
> I sent mine on the 1st Feb still not arrived yet
> if you go on site just says that it is processing the order
> hope it arrives soon



Got mine late last week


----------



## AllanD (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks. I knew it was possible but couldn't remember how


----------



## jennyp19 (Mar 14, 2017)

Did I read it correctly only Paris Grenoble and Paris at the moment - so Rouen not affected yet


----------



## El Veterano (Mar 14, 2017)

hairydog said:


> Well, perhaps you meant capital, not capitol. They're different words with different meanings.
> 
> Brexit will mean we are even more stuffed by Euro rules when we want to go abroad, but will no longer have any influence over them. How is that better?
> 
> ...



Quite, and at the risk of starting another Brexit thread, the only country in the EU which is going to severely harmed by Brexit is the UK. And that is now becoming clearer by the day. Back on topic, the only cities affected by this CRIT'Air at the moment are Paris, Lyon, Grenoble and Lille, although I am sure others will follow. And I wish somebody would change the title of this thread, it does not affect 'Brits only' it affects everyone, including the French.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Mar 14, 2017)

hairydog said:


> Well, perhaps you meant capital, not capitol. They're different words with different meanings.
> 
> Brexit will mean we are even more stuffed by Euro rules when we want to go abroad, but will no longer have any influence over them. How is that better?
> 
> ...



As you seem to like correcting people's posts - 'there are', not 'there is'.


----------



## El Veterano (Mar 14, 2017)

Ours all done. Dethleffs i8 2013 3500kg cost €4.18 inc postage for sticker.


----------



## antiquesam (Mar 14, 2017)

It seems that the remainers still haven't taken on board that we are leaving and can either like it or lump it.


----------



## alcam (Mar 14, 2017)

El Veterano said:


> Quite, and at the risk of starting another Brexit thread, the only country in the EU which is going to severely harmed by Brexit is the UK. And that is now becoming clearer by the day. Back on topic, the only cities affected by this CRIT'Air at the moment are Paris, Lyon, Grenoble and Lille, although I am sure others will follow.* And I wish somebody would change the title of this thread, it does not affect 'Brits only' it affects everyone, including the French*.



This , in spades


----------



## El Veterano (Mar 14, 2017)

antiquesam said:


> It seems that the remainers still haven't taken on board that we are leaving and can either like it or lump it.



Not getting drawn in on that one. But we didn't like it so we lumped it and now live in France, from where we can watch the good ship Great Britain dissapear off the cliff at a safe distance.


----------



## TR5 (Mar 17, 2017)

For the little price these cost, if you go to France it is well worth having the sticker, even if not intending to go into major cities. You only have to inadvertently take the wrong turn off a city outer ring road, to end up going inside an emissions zone, whether intending to, or not!
It only applies in Paris, Lyon and Grenoble at present, but will be extended to others in due course.


----------



## El Veterano (Mar 17, 2017)

TR5 said:


> For the little price these cost, if you go to France it is well worth having the sticker, even if not intending to go into major cities. You only have to inadvertently take the wrong turn off a city outer ring road, to end up going inside an emissions zone, whether intending to, or not!
> It only applies in Paris, Lyon and Grenoble at present, but will be extended to others in due course.



It also applies to Lille, but as you say others will be added in due course for sure.


----------



## TR5 (Mar 18, 2017)

BEWARE of purchasing any vignettes through a link from the website green-zones.eu
Although they give good info of what vignettes you need for various countries, they put a massive charge on top.
For instance the Crit'air from the official site is E3.80 via green-zones.eu it is E29.65

This is NOT the site to buy from:-





This is the correct one.. Inform yourself now about the French Vignette Crit?Air!


----------



## Buzzy Beans (Mar 18, 2017)

*Ordered my sticker, but no sign of it yet!*

I ordered my sticker directly off the official French Government website (https://www.certificat-air.gouv.fr/en/) on February 20th, they took the payment from my bank on the 22nd February and guess what I am still waiting for it to arrive.
I contacted them yesterday and they say it is being processed, but how long will I have to wait?

I am off to Frogland for a very lengthy circular trip on the 10th April and will be well miffed if the sticker hasn't arrived by then!
Having lived in France for 10 years setting up and running a couple of businesses, I know from bitter experience how unbelievably lethargic some of the French Government departments can be to process paper-work!!


----------



## AllanD (Mar 18, 2017)

Buzzy Beans said:


> I ordered my sticker directly off the official French Government website (https://www.certificat-air.gouv.fr/en/) on February 20th, they took the payment from my bank on the 22nd February and guess what I am still waiting for it to arrive.
> I contacted them yesterday and they say it is being processed, but how long will I have to wait?
> 
> I am off to Frogland for a very lengthy circular trip on the 10th April and will be well miffed if the sticker hasn't arrived by then!
> Having lived in France for 10 years setting up and running a couple of businesses, I know from bitter experience how unbelievably lethargic some of the French Government departments can be to process paper-work!!



Did you get a confirmation email from them with an invoice attached? The email also appeared to confirm it was ok to travel in the meantime while waiting for the certificate to arrive. I've pasted that part of the message below

Votre certificat sera expédié prochainement par courrier à l’adresse où le véhicule est enregistré. 
Dans l’attente, cette facture vous permet de justifier de votre démarche et du classement de votre véhicule. 

Google translates to:
Your certificate will be sent shortly by mail to the address where the vehicle is registered.
In the meantime, this invoice allows you to justify your approach and the classification of your vehicle.

Hope this helps,
Allan


----------



## TR5 (Mar 18, 2017)

Mine took over 3 weeks to get the letter, then another week for the sticker.
However, I am querying mine, as I have been given the Orange 3 sticker, but have read elsewhere that for vehicles registered after 1st Jan 2011 with Euro 5 & 6 engines, the sticker should be Yellow 2.
My van is Euro 5, with the Certificate of Conformity which I supplied to them (or a copy of), and the V5 details, and was first registered in May 2015.

Somewhat confused!!


----------



## roamingman (Mar 18, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> How many of us will be affected by this ?
> We never drive into big towns,anywhere.
> 
> After Brexit we Brits probably won't be allowed to drive our dangerous, non-standard RHD vehicles in the EU, anyway.
> ...



Go to Belgium & Holland far  better.
Or just get ferry to Spain,


----------



## El Veterano (Mar 20, 2017)

roamingman said:


> Go to Belgium & Holland far  better.
> Or just get ferry to Spain,



I think as time goes on that Belgium, Holland and Spain will all have similar requirements, plus of course the UK.


----------



## Cass (Mar 20, 2017)

Ordered mine and had what I think is the confirmation email and invoice but its in French


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 20, 2017)

***** said:


> Anyway, spelling and grammar put a side :baby:
> I ordered the French sticker and have today received an emailed invoice and sticker is on the way!
> Now, do I or do I not get one for the scooter? I think I will leave this for later!
> 
> ...





Which " Vehicle category " did you put yours in ?


----------



## Cass (Mar 20, 2017)

***** said:


> Hi Cass
> It roughly translates into keep the email certificate as this is proof you have registered and have the permit



I thought it would be something like that thanks


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 20, 2017)

***** said:


> I did answer, did you not see?





Yes i saw it but didn`t have time to reply.

Just done ours now, got the email confirmation within a minute. There aren`t any emissions details on my V5 either so we`ll see what happens.

I was pleasantly surprised when it accepted my Caxton FX card as i`ve still a hundred-ish euros on it from last year so i thought i`d try it and bingo it did   :dance:


----------



## Martlet (Mar 20, 2017)

yeoblade said:


> My van WAS LEZ compliant but, I had it uprated to PHG class, 3.85t ,and now it ISN'T.  doh. It is the SAME engine.
> There seems to be plenty of third party websites out there, to sell you some sticker and make a quick buck, these emissions stickers :rulez:



Though it is the same engine, accelerating a heavier vehicle will require more time spent in the intermediate gears, so that the engine will consume more fuel whilst accelerating, leading to additional pollution.

Regards,
Martlet.


----------



## Buzzy Beans (Mar 21, 2017)

*Not received yet*

You might well have sent your payments off, they might well have been stopped from you bank accounts, you might well have received a confirmation email etc. but how long will you have to wait for the blessed thing to arrive?
I have now been waiting for over 5 weeks and still nothing has arrived!!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 21, 2017)

Buzzy Beans said:


> You might well have sent your payments off, they might well have been stopped from you bank accounts, you might well have received a confirmation email etc. but how long will you have to wait for the blessed thing to arrive?
> I have now been waiting for over 5 weeks and still nothing has arrived!!




Have you tried tracking your order ?


----------



## Val54 (Mar 21, 2017)

Buzzy Beans said:


> You might well have sent your payments off, they might well have been stopped from you bank accounts, you might well have received a confirmation email etc. but how long will you have to wait for the blessed thing to arrive?
> I have now been waiting for over 5 weeks and still nothing has arrived!!



It seems to be very hit and miss judging by the responses. Ours arrived after 5 weeks. I sent them an email after 3 weeks and received a response saying I could print out the reply and use that if it was urgent. The window sticker arrived a week later.
Dave


----------



## TR5 (Mar 21, 2017)

***** said:


> Just to recap.
> The sticker for our van took from order to arrival one week
> I ordered a sticker for the scooter on Saturday afternoon and overnight I have received the confirmation of posting email.
> Lets hope it arrives as quickly as the one for our van.
> ...



There seems to be no consistency as to what sticker you get. Vehicles (diesel) registered since 1st Jam 2011 that have Euro 5 or Euro 6 engines, should receive the Yellow 2 sticker.
I have been sent an Orange 3 sticker for a 2015 Euro 5 engine motorhome, and I have seen several other anomalies in the system too, where others appear to have received the wrong sticker, according to other info as to which sticker you should get!


----------



## El Veterano (Mar 21, 2017)

Sticker turned up here in France today, 7 days after ordering. Yellow Class 2 sticker (!) (which is one down from green class 1 which is for electric cars) for Dethleffs i8 2013 on 130 multijet Fiat. Total cost €4.18.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 22, 2017)

***** said:


> What good service!
> Our French environment sticker has just arrived in todays post.
> It took roughly, one week!:dance::banana::banana:
> 
> ...





Mine is looking hopefully like a similar timescale.

Ordered on 20th
Email confirmation on 20th
Email Invoice on 22nd all the details

I`ve printed off the email confirmation and the PDF which shows the sticker ( Orange 3 ) and the registration number.

If the sticker doesn`t arrive before we go i have the proof i need for Monsieur Gendarme then he doesn`t need to shoot me     :scared:

Thanks for the heads up and info / links     :wave:


----------



## Fletch6 (Mar 24, 2017)

.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 24, 2017)

Fletch6 said:


> I'm scanning in the reg document, how on earth do you get the file size below 400k?! I've tried .jpg .pdf colour, b/w, document! Nothing is below 500k




I had to lower the resolution on my scanner from 200 dpi to 100 dpi and it was well under. It went as a .pdf.

They accepted it fine and i`ve already got my email invoice showing which sticker i`m getting ( print it out ) and i`m just waiting the actual sticker to arrive.


----------



## Cass (Mar 24, 2017)

Sticker arrived today


----------



## Fletch6 (Mar 24, 2017)

.


----------



## Cass (Mar 24, 2017)

Fletch6 said:


> I'm scanning in the reg document, how on earth do you get the file size below 400k?! I've tried .jpg .pdf colour, b/w, document! Nothing is below 500k



Are you sending the full document, I only sent one page, the one with all the info on and that was enough, and sent it as a .jpg


----------



## Fletch6 (Mar 24, 2017)

.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 29, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> Mine is looking hopefully like a similar timescale.
> 
> Ordered on 20th
> Email confirmation on 20th
> ...






Sticker arrived in the post today the 29th         :dance:

9 days from ordering and paying online which includes a weekend, i`m happy with that         :dance:


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Mar 29, 2017)

Just received stickers for the Lab and for Scootie, ordered on 23rd. 

However, inspite of their website saying that one can order more than one vehicle at the time, the site refused to accept this, so had to do them separately one after the other.

:camper::cheers::goodluck:


----------



## Buzzy Beans (Mar 30, 2017)

*Still no luck here!!*

What depressing news this is for me to read as I still haven't heard anything since their email confirming an order number our vehicle reg. and acceptance of payment on the 22nd February.

I have written to them now on 3 occasions (in French) and they haven't replied to any of them, so as we are leaving in only a few days time I have printed off the contents of their email and will be driving with fingers crossed!

Phil


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 30, 2017)

***** said:


> Has anybody tried the track and trace recently. I have but it will not accept
> My Email
> The Vehicle registration
> The Factor (Invoice number)
> ...





Just tried it now and it seems to be working fine.

Once checked it says at the bottom     .........   * Your request is being processed. Your certificate will be sent **shortly to the indicated address*

Only use your email address and the order number* do not *use your registration number as that is only for French vehicles.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 30, 2017)

***** said:


> Thanks Wooie
> Just done it and got this
> 
> 
> ...





Nice 1  :dance:

I had problems to start with but i then read somewhere ( can`t remember where now ) that the registration number is only for French vehicles.

It would help if they said that on the tracking page but they are French after all and we all know what they`re like        :scared:    :lol-049:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 30, 2017)

How very civilised and polite this thread is     :dance:  

Members helping members and duly thanking / acknowledging them     :dance:

If all threads were like this life would be good and the world be a happier place        :dance:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 30, 2017)

***** said:


> I sent an email to them yesterday, and here is the reply just received, so it seems it will be here soon!
> 
> Bonjour,
> 
> ...





Not a lot else you can do then     :sad:        i did see on their website that it takes " up to 30 days " so that covers them   :rolleyes2:

The brother-in-law applied for one on the 21st which was the day after me but he has only just received the email invoice yesterday so that took 8 days for him      :scared:

I got my email invoice 2 days after ordering and the sticker 7 days later       :wave:


----------



## Buzzy Beans (Mar 31, 2017)

*Exactly the same message!*



Wooie1958 said:


> Just tried it now and it seems to be working fine.
> 
> Once checked it says at the bottom     .........   * Your request is being processed. Your certificate will be sent **shortly to the indicated address*
> 
> Only use your email address and the order number* do not *use your registration number as that is only for French vehicles.



This is exactly the same message I have had every single time I have been onto this infernal official French web-site and yet still no blasted sticker has arrived which is why I have written to them 3 times and never have received a reply!

I lived in France for 10 years and ran/owned 2 businesses over there and the experience I am having with this sector of yet another of the infernal French Government organisations is exactly the same as I experienced when living over there.................  They are totally inept when something goes wrong!!  Furthermore, and this is a very strange thing for we Brits to comprehend, the French public as a whole somehow look up to and respect anyone working for a Government institution, they will accept what they say and will rarely question them as they believe it is bad manners to do so!!!!

Personally now for me on this subject with regards to this infernal sticker, I have given up and look upon the fee that has been paid to the Frogs as being lost money!

Phil


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 31, 2017)

Buzzy Beans said:


> This is exactly the same message I have had every single time I have been onto this infernal official French web-site and yet still no blasted sticker has arrived which is why I have written to them 3 times and never have received a reply!
> 
> I lived in France for 10 years and ran/owned 2 businesses over there and the experience I am having with this sector of yet another of the infernal French Government organisations is exactly the same as I experienced when living over there.................  They are totally inept when something goes wrong!!  Furthermore, and this is a very strange thing for we Brits to comprehend, the French public as a whole somehow look up to and respect anyone working for a Government institution, they will accept what they say and will rarely question them as they believe it is bad manners to do so!!!!
> 
> ...





Have you had the email invoice with a PDF attached of the certificate which shows an image of the sticker ( colour and number ) you are going to receive ?


----------



## Val54 (Mar 31, 2017)

***** said:


> Just like the one for my van. It was either 6 or 7 days. I would need to check to see which and couldn't be bothered!



I think it is pot luck as to which pile your application lands in. After 3 weeks I sent an email and received the "it's on its way" response and fair enough the correct sticker arrived about a week later. About a fortnight after that I got another email responding to my first email apologising for the delay and saying the sticker would be with me shortly :wacko::wacko:
Dave


----------



## Buzzy Beans (Apr 1, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> Have you had the email invoice with a PDF attached of the certificate which shows an image of the sticker ( colour and number ) you are going to receive ?



No nothing at all apart from the first acknowledgment email which gave me the order/case number and my registration number.

I have now put the matter in the hands of the woman I still employ in France who handles my tax and legal affairs over there, for her to take up officially with the authorities!

Not amused at all, but there again, their utter incompetence doesn't surprise me one little bit.

Phil


----------



## TJBi (Apr 1, 2017)

Just a pity that they can't seem to get the address the right way round!  They reversed the order of a good proportion of mine, which may account for the excessive time between receipt of the emailed invoice and receipt of the sticker in the post.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 1, 2017)

TJBi said:


> Just a pity that they can't seem to get the address the right way round!  They reversed the order of a good proportion of mine, which may account for the excessive time between receipt of the emailed invoice and receipt of the sticker in the post.






My sticker came the same and in the order shown below but it still arrived 9 days after i did the order online 


*Surname, First name
Town
House number, Road name
Post code, city
Royaume-Uni*


----------



## TJBi (Apr 1, 2017)

It should be possible to use just the house number (or name) and the postcode.  Street name is superfluous.


----------

